# active tarantulas



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

So what do you guys think the most active tarantulas are? would love to have one that moves around a bit more! My AF b.smithi wanders around from time to time but hardly ever see the others move, I could put money on where they will be sitting when i get home


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

i find spiders more active when you have given them a new environment 
once they're settled they dont really need to do anything 

but i guess heavy webbers and burrowers are the most active


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

emily558 said:


> So what do you guys think the most active tarantulas are? would love to have one that moves around a bit more! My AF b.smithi wanders around from time to time but hardly ever see the others move, I could put money on where they will be sitting when i get home


I see have an A.genic, I would say they are pretty active..mine are constantly bulldozing there substrate an generally wrecking the place lol


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

I 2nd the a.genic mine has totally set up her enclosure how she likes it. The thing is I find t's can do a really good job of making there home's look so natural


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

My mature males!

...but non MM, its my G. rosea bulldosing the enclosure.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

emily558 said:


> So what do you guys think the most active tarantulas are? would love to have one that moves around a bit more! My AF b.smithi wanders around from time to time but hardly ever see the others move, I could put money on where they will be sitting when i get home


People say that the GBB and White knee are good 'display' T's.

There are likely lots more that fit the bill.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Lawnmower599 said:


> i find spiders more active when you have given them a new environment
> once they're settled they dont really need to do anything
> 
> but i guess heavy webbers and burrowers are the most active


I stuck my A genic in a new tank about a week or so ago. It is not full grown yet. Two crickets have gone.  But as for activity, it has went into it's hide, dug up some sub, and used it to block the opening.

Not seen it since!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

The most active of my Ts is my AF Chile Gold Burst and she's been really active since the day I got her, always out climbing round her enclosure.


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

sp1d8r said:


> I see have an A.genic, I would say they are pretty active..mine are constantly bulldozing there substrate an generally wrecking the place lol


mines a bit small for that yet, he is only about 1.5 inch LS he has made a burrow which he hides stays quite close to, as soon as I go near the tank he scuttles inside!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's be honest, T's are the lazy man's pet precisely because they_ aren't_ active!

:2thumb:


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

i enjoy only having to remember to feed them once a week :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

avics are pretty active, & some are even partly diurnal.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

emily558 said:


> mines a bit small for that yet, he is only about 1.5 inch LS he has made a burrow which he hides stays quite close to, as soon as I go near the tank he scuttles inside!


My 4 inch female is the opposite I open the T cupboard an fart about an when I look shes right over at the glass, sometimes climbing up it :lol2:


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Let's be honest, T's are the lazy man's pet precisely because they_ aren't_ active!
> 
> :2thumb:


Ha! Many years ago I remember my main selling point to mother being "_but mom, they're basically living rocks, you won't even know I have them!_". Out of my two the _Grammostola pulchra_ is the most active, always doing something or other. Usually putting the frighteners up my mother when she's helping out with the feeding, or burrowing.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Pomegranate said:


> Ha! Many years ago I remember my main selling point to mother being "_but mom, they're basically living rocks, you won't even know I have them!_". Out of my two the _Grammostola pulchra_ is the most active, always doing something or other. Usually putting the frighteners up my mother when she's helping out with the feeding, or burrowing.


I wonder if people have ever left them for ages, thinking they must be fine in their hide or burrow, when it fact it has actually died in there, and they just do not know?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> I wonder if people have ever left them for ages, thinking they must be fine in their hide or burrow, when it fact it has actually died in there, and they just do not know?


Happened to me years ago with a Haplopelma albostriatum juvie had a bad moult and never came out again  then the next one I grew from a 1cm sling and moulted as a MM got nailed by the female first mating try :censor: never any luck with bloody Haplo's :devil:


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> I wonder if people have ever left them for ages, thinking they must be fine in their hide or burrow, when it fact it has actually died in there, and they just do not know?


Hmmm at what point would you go digging in the burrow to investigate their inactivity? Especially if they've managed to burrow awkwardly so you can't really see them through the glass, or web so heavily you couldn't see them anyway. I'm quite fussy/paranoid, so check for the curl of death on a daily basis, but if either of my two were heavy webbers or burrowed in a central location in their tanks I wouldn't be able to actively check without being quite intrusive.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Pomegranate said:


> Hmmm at what point would you go digging in the burrow to investigate their inactivity? Especially if they've managed to burrow awkwardly so you can't really see them through the glass, or web so heavily you couldn't see them anyway. I'm quite fussy/paranoid, so check for the curl of death on a daily basis, but if either of my two were heavy webbers or burrowed in a central location in their tanks I wouldn't be able to actively check without being quite intrusive.


Defo dont want a Haplopelma then...lucky to see them pet holes definately...


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

sp1d8r said:


> Defo dont want a Haplopelma then...lucky to see them pet holes definately...


Are Haplopelma species the ones described as super fast and aggressive? I vaguely remember asking about them at a tarantula show in Birmingham and being told they'd beat up the family dog, steal the television and give you the middle finger if they could. Maybe that's just _H. minax_ though, either way I that description put me off a wee bit.

Pet holes though... I could cope with an aggressive pet hole.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

My Ephebopus murinus was really active. She had a really deep RUB with about 6" of substrate & about 6" of height & she'd burrow but make really elaborate webs above the ground too, always out & about webbing. Probably my favourite ever species, aside from the Avicularia genus. *makes mental note to buy more E.murinus*


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

haplopelmas are fine 
its just a pain rehousing them :whip:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

my G pulchra is always on the move ya can guarantee when i look in its exo its in a diff spot.


----------

